# Overwhelmed by the first time choosing foot switches.



## Ariel (Nov 19, 2021)

First build here. What are the correct switches options for the paragon? I'm looking for the best parts available. 

I liked the gold ones on Tayda but heard it wasn't the best quality option for foot switches. 









						3PDT Stomp Foot / Pedal Switch Gold Actuator
					

Light Force 1.1KGf | 3PDT | ON-ON | Latching | Solder Lugs | Long Lasting | High Quality




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Barry (Nov 19, 2021)

These a very nice









						Pro 3PDT Latched Foot Switch - Solder Lugs - Feather Soft Click
					

Perfect for those who prefer a high-quality, soft click 3PDT. Our pro 3PDT latched foot switch features a feather-soft click and high-temperature epoxy.




					lovemyswitches.com


----------



## manfesto (Nov 19, 2021)

@StompBoxParts makes my favorite 3PDTs. They’re every bit as good or better than the Gorvas for less money - you have your choice of soft (like the Gorva) or hard click and the epoxy takes heat like a *champ*





__





						Stomp Box Parts | Quality Components for Effects Pedals
					

Top Quality Parts for Guitar Effects Pedals and DIY Music Devices. Knobs, Pots, Switches, Kits, LEDs, Enclosures, Jacks, Wire, Resistors, Capacitors, Semiconductors




					stompboxparts.com


----------



## Barry (Nov 19, 2021)

manfesto said:


> @StompBoxParts makes my favorite 3PDTs. They’re every bit as good or better than the Gorvas for less money - you have your choice of soft (like the Gorva) or hard click and the epoxy takes heat like a *champ*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are the ones I use


----------



## Ariel (Nov 20, 2021)

Barry said:


> These a very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look great! How do I know the pcb pins spacing is compatible? I've seen here on the forum some pcb foot switch 3PDT pins that do not fit the paragon breakout board.


----------



## peccary (Nov 20, 2021)

manfesto said:


> @StompBoxParts makes my favorite 3PDTs. They’re every bit as good or better than the Gorvas for less money - you have your choice of soft (like the Gorva) or hard click and the epoxy takes heat like a *champ*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need some pots from SBP and think I'll throw some of these in to try the out. I use the LMS ones posted above and really like them, but these are more than a dollar cheaper so they're worth a shot.


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 20, 2021)

Don’t overthink it. I’ve routinely bought sets of 10-12 switches off of Amazon. Reliability has not been an issue.


----------



## manfesto (Nov 20, 2021)

Ariel said:


> They look great! How do I know the pcb pins spacing is compatible? I've seen here on the forum some pcb foot switch 3PDT pins that do not fit the paragon breakout board.


I’d double-check with @PedalPCB I know the generic 3PDT breakout board was redesigned with larger holes and spacing to accommodate more companies’ switches (at one point the Gorva/LMS and the Tayda didn’t quite fit) but don’t know if the Paragon’s breakout board got the same treatment?


----------



## manfesto (Nov 20, 2021)

peccary said:


> I need some pots from SBP and think I'll throw some of these in to try the out. I use the LMS ones posted above and really like them, but these are more than a dollar cheaper so they're worth a shot.


I highly recommend them, they’re every bit as good as the Gorva as far as feel, build quality, and high-test epoxy go.

I was actually rather disappointed with the Gorvas when I tried them out; they were, like, fine? But when compared to some old Mammoth Pro green 3PDTs I still had (which both Gorva and SBP are trying to emulate, afaik) and to the SBP ones (prior to the latest black batch, they *also* used green casings like Mammoth and Gorva), I couldn’t find where the extra $1.20 went.

(And the Gorva didn’t fit the PPCB breakout board at the time, but that’s been fixed at least)


----------



## manfesto (Nov 20, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> Don’t overthink it. I’ve routinely bought sets of 10-12 switches off of Amazon. Reliability has not been an issue.


I used to buy ones off of Amazon after Mammoth went under but one batch the epoxy would melt on me, letting the lugs move and sometimes breaking the switch. I had to work *really* quickly and carefully when soldering with that batch then just switched to LMS and, later, SBP, no issues since *knock on wood*


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 20, 2021)

manfesto said:


> I couldn’t find where the extra $1.20 went.


----------



## manfesto (Nov 20, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> View attachment 18967


That $1.20 is still less offensive than their fake carbon comp resistors, which I will *never* understand or forgive!


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 20, 2021)

manfesto said:


> That $1.20 is still less offensive than their fake carbon comp resistors, which I will *never* understand or forgive!



Amen.

“Gorva “Carbon Composition”. When you want the cork sniffer look and mojo, but the electrical engineers precision.” 

To their credit, they are not THAT much more than Vishay/Dale resistors I’m sure are on the inside.


----------

